# Carbon Collective Guest Appearance



## Bearswaxfactory (Sep 5, 2010)

We have Ollie from Carbon Collective (that's the boss) hanging out on our stand at Waxstock. He's gonna be talking out his range of Platinum paint, glass and wheel coatings along with the new Wheel Wands, Exfoli Clay Mitts and telling you why they are as awesome as they are.

If you are not aware of Carbon Collective its our biggest selling brand at the mo along with Dr Beasley's!

The full range will be available along with the Carbon Collective Wash Mitts AND the world launch of the new coating 'Oracle' will be happening so its exciting times!

Teaser vid of Oracle here: 



 Have a look and prepare to be impressed!

http://www.bearswaxfactory.co.uk/carbon-collective-45-c.asp


----------

